# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Thiên Phú Travel - tour du lịch Đà Lạt, Nha Trang

## toptours

Bạn đang có ý định tham quan những thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Nha Trang, Đà Lạt? 
Bạn muốn đặt vé máy bay thật nhanh gọn và tiện lợi?
Hãy đến với chúng tôi Thiên Phú Travel, chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ tham quan với các tour du lịch trọn gói, chương trình hấp dẫn , giá cả hợp lý, hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình và thân thiện.
Nhận đặt vé máy bay các chuyến bay nội địa và quốc tế : Viet Nam Airlines, Vietjet Air, Jestar thật tiện lợi, nhanh chóng, đảm bảo.
Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ 
Thiên Phú Travel , 131/68/42C đường 2/4 Nha Trang
web site : www.toptours.vn
Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779
Thiên Phú Travel rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
Thiên Phú Travel , Passion makes differences.
------
*NHA TRANG BIỂN XANH CÁT TRẮNG** Mã chương trình: TV-NT3N2D        Đặc điểm: Tour riêng         Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm* *Ngày 01: KHÁM PHÁ VỊNH NHA TRANG (T, C**)*
 Buổi sáng Quý khách tới Nha Trang nhận phòng khách sạn 3 sao ven biển
8:00 – 8:30 Hướng dẫn viên (HDV) đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành xuống Cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu *Tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang* - một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới.

· *Tới khu bảo tồn Hòn Mun* – _lặn ngắm san hô và cá cảnh đủ màu sắc_ sặc sỡ
Tham gia các trò chơi nước: dù lượn, mô tô nước…(chi phí tự túc)

· *Ăn trưa* và *dự tiệc nổi trên biển*. Thưởng thức chương trình *“Hát cho nhau nghe”* cực kỳ hấp dẫn với ban nhạc nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang· *Tham quan Hồ Cá Trí Nguyên* - _được xây dựng theo kiến trúc con tàu hoá thạch độc nhất vô nhị tại Việt Nam._
16:00  Kết thúc chuyến du ngoạn đảo. Quay về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi
19:00 *Ăn tối.* Tự do khám phá thành phồ về đêm

*Ngày 02: THAM QUAN VINPEARLAND (S, T**)*
Buổi sáng: Quý khách ngắm bình minh trên biển Nha Trang, thưởng thức cà phê sáng. Ăn sáng tại nhà hàng
11:30 Ăn trưa
14:00 Xe đưa quý khách xuống Cảng Phú Quý, từ đây quý khách đi *cáp treo dài nhất thế giới sang Vinpearlland.* Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng *thủy cung rộng nhất Đông Nam Á*, tắm biển, *xem nhạc nước hoành tráng*, chơi các trò chơi trong nhà, ngoài trời, xem phim 4D,…
19:00 Ăn tối tại nhà hàng trên đảo Vinpearlland, ngắm cảnh Hòn Tằm về đêm, cảnh thành phố Nha Trang lên đèn đầy màu sắc (ăn tối tự túc)
20:30 Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi

*Ngày 03: MUA SẮM - TẮM BÙN (S, T, C**)*
 Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn sau đó tự do mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại lớn nhất Nha Trang.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng
12:00 Trả phòng khách sạn
13:00 Xe và HDV đưa quý khách đi tham quan, thư giãn và tắm bùn tại Trung tâm tắm bùn khoáng Nha Trang*.*Quý khách sẽ được ngâm mình trong bùn khoáng, được massage toàn thân bằng Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp. Đây là một phương pháp để trị bệnh và tái tạo lại làn da.
17:00 Quý khách được thưởng thức đặc sản *nem và bún thịt nướng Nha Trang*
18:00 HDV tiễn khách ra nhà xe để quay về Sài Gòn. Kết thúc chương trình.

*Giá Tour:*



_*** Vui lòng liên hệ công ty để nhận được giá tốt nhất ***__Hotline: 0973093928_*Giá tour bao gồm:*
-          Xe máy lạnh đời mới, vận chuyển theo chương trình tại Nha Trang
-          Khách sạn 3 sao (02 khách/ phòng)
-          Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
-          Vé tham quan theo chương trình
-          Vé tắm bùn khoáng
-          Nước uống, khăn lạnh
-          Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch: 10,000,000đ/vụ
*Giá tour không bao gồm:*
-          Các chi phí cá nhân khác...
*Quy định vé trẻ em:*
_         -   Dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí. Hai vé người lớn chỉ được kèm theo một trẻ em, từ em thứ 2 thì phải mua  50% vé 
         -   Từ 6 – 10 tuổi tính 75% chi phí người lớn, ngủ chung với bố mẹ
         -   Từ 11 tuổi trở lên chi phí như người lớn_

----------


## toptours

*Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928*
*Tel : 0583 818 779
THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ ĐÀ LẠT 3 NGÀY 2 ĐÊM*
*NGÀY 1: NHA TRANG – ĐÀ LẠT*
06:00 Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại khách sạn bắt đầu chuyến tham quan Đà Lạt bằng cung đường mới Khánh Vĩnh – Đà Lạt.
Trên đường đi, quý khách sẽ được dừng lại để chụp hình cuộc sống sinh hoạt hàng ngày của người địa phương: cánh đồng lúa, nông trường trái cây của người dân tộc tiểu số, ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp kỳ diệu của đỉnh Hòn Bà từ độ cao 1.500 m tính từ mực nước biển,…
10:00 Đến Đà Lạt, tham quan vườn hoa thành phố.
11:00 Nhận phòng khách sạn.
12:00 Ăn trưa. Nghỉ ngơi
14:00 Tham quan dinh Bảo Đại, nhà điên, thung lũng tình yêu, XQ xử quán 
18:00 Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt về đêm.

**
*NGÀY 2: THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ ĐÀ LẠT*
7:00 Ăn sáng.
9:00 Tới trạm cáp treo để đi viếng thăm Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, hồ Tuyền Lâm. Tham quan rừng Phương Nam, cưỡi voi trong rừng thông.
12:00 Trượt máng trong thác Dantala. Chụp hình (tự túc) 
14:00: Quay về Đà Lạt. Ăn trưa.
18:30 Ăn tối. Đi dạo, tham quan thành phố về đêm.
**
**
*NGÀY 3: ĐÀ LẠT – NHA TRANG
7:00 Ăn sáng
8:00 Tham quan khu du lịch Suối Vàng, cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt 12 km.
10:30 Quay trở lại thành phố. Mua sắm tại chờ Đà Lạt.
12:00 Trả phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa. Quay về Nha Trang.
18:00 Về đến Nha Trang. Kết thúc tour 
Tour bao gồm: Giá tour trọn gói:


Xe đưa đón theo chương trình - 3,650,000VND /khách cho nhóm 2 hoặc 3 kháchHướng dẫn viên - 2,600,000VND /khách cho nhóm 4 hoặc 5 kháchCác bữa ăn theo chương trình - 2,270,000VND /khách cho nhóm 6 hoặc 7 kháchPhòng khách sạn 3 sao (Giá trên đã bao gồm 10% thuế và 5% phí phục vụ)Phí vào cổngNước suối, khăn lạnh
Bảo hiểm du lịch*

----------


## toptours

*Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928*
*Tel : 0583 818 779
DU NGOẠN VỊNH NHA TRANG*
Mã chương trình: TV-NT11 Đặc điểm: Ghép đoàn Thời gian: 8 giờ** 
- 08h30 : Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón quý khách theo điểm hẹn trong thành phố Nha Trang, khởi hành đi xuống cảng Cầu Đá đi tàu bắt đầu chuyến du ngoạn đảo.- 10h00 : Tới Hòn Một tham quan, bơi lặn trực tiếp ngắm nhìn những mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển quý hiếm- 11h30 : Ăn trưa trên tàu với các món ăn hải sản. Tham gia chương trình ca nhạc sống "Hát cho nhau nghe”. Thưởng thức "Tiệc rượu nổi” và Bar rượu Vang sôi động trên biển- 14h00 : Đến bãi Tranh. Nghỉ ngơi, dự tiệc trái cây- 15h00 : Tham quan Thủy Cung Trí Nguyên – một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo - trông giống như 1 chuyến thuyền cổ- 16h30 : Tàu đưa quý khách về Cảng, xe đón quý khách về điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.*GIÁ: 290,000Đ/KHÁCH*_* Bao gồm:_

_Xe đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón__Tàu gỗ tham quan vịnh__Ăn trưa + tiệc trái cây + bar nổi trên biển__Dịch vụ Snorkelling ngắm san hô, cá biển__Vé tham quan Hồ cá Trí Nguyên, Bãi Tranh__Bảo hiểm du lịch.__Hướng dẫn viên phục vụ tận tình._
_* Không bao gồm:_

_Các chi phí cá nhân__Trẻ em 1 - 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn chung bố mẹ); 6 - 11 tuổi: tính ½ suất (ăn suất riêng); 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn._

----------


## toptours

*Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779
HOANG DÃ VỊNH VÂN PHONG
*Mã chương trình: TV-NT14 Đặc điểm: Ghép đoàn Thời gian: 8 giờ**- 07h00 : Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón khách theo điểm hẹn trong thành phố Nha Trang, khởi hành đi Vịnh Vân Phong. Dừng chân chụp hình tại đồi Cô Đơn, ngắm cảnh biển.- 09h00 : Đến Đầm Môn, quý khách lên tàu bắt đầu chuyến khám phá Vịnh Vân Phong. - 09h30 : Đến Hòn Đỏ, tự do bơi lặn xem san hô, cá biển với nhiều màu sắc sặc sỡ. Đến Bãi Tây tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: thuyền kayak, bóng chuyền bãi biển…- 11h30 : Ăn trưa tại bãi Tây- 13h00 : Tham quan bãi Sơn Đừng, chiêm ngưỡng Cồn cát trắng xóa trải dài – Tìm hiểu đời sống của dân tộc Đẳng Hạ (hiện nay có khoảng 60 người còn sót lại. Tên của dân tộc này không còn trên bản đồ phân bố dân cư ở Việt Nam). Tắm biển tại bãi Sơn Đừng để khám phá sự kỳ lạ của thiên nhiên – chỉ cần đào một gang tay bạn có thể tìm thấy nước ngọt ngay cạnh bờ biển.- 15h00 : Ngồi tàu về lại cảng Đầm Môn. Xe đưa quý khách về lại Nha Trang- 17h30 : Trả quý khách về điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.*GIÁ: 450,000Đ/KHÁCh**(Chỉ áp dụng cho nhóm 10 khách trở lên)
*_* Bao gồm:_
_Xe đời mới máy lạnh__Tàu composite mới tham quan vịnh Vân Phong__Ăn trưa + Vé tham quan các điểm.__Ghế nằm, chòi tranh, tắm nước ngọt__Dịch vụ Snorkelling ngắm san hô, cá biển tại Vịnh Vân Phong__Nước suối + khăn lạnh__Bảo hiểm du lịch.__Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình._
_* Không bao gồm:_
_Các chi phí cá nhân__Trẻ em 1 - 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn chung bố mẹ); 6 - 11 tuổi: tính ½ suất (ăn suất riêng); 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn._

----------


## toptours

*TOUR LẶN BIỂN
**Mã chương trình: TV-NT04             Đặc điểm: Tour riêng              Thời gian: 6 giờ**8h00  : * Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón quý khách tại khách sạn đưa xuống cảng Cầu Đá bắt đầu chuyến lặn biển trong vịnh Nha Trang đầy thú vị và hấp dẫn
*8h45  :* Tàu đưa quý đi tới Hòn Mun để lặn biển ngắm san hô và hàng trăm loài sinh vật biển rực rỡ màu sắc (lặn 1 lần bằng bĩnh dưỡng khí)
*11h30: * Ăn trưa nhà hàng trên đảo, nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn.
*15h00:* Tàu đưa quý khách quay lại cảng. Xe đưa quý khách về điểm đón ban đầu.
Kết thúc chương trình.
 
Nhóm khách
2-3 khách
4-5 khách
6-7 khách
8-9 khách
Trên 10 khách

Giá (VNĐ/khách)
1,900,000
1,320,000
1,120,000
1,020,000
960,000


_Tour bao gồm:                                                              _ 


_Xe đời mới đưa đón, tàu gỗ  _ _1 lần lặn bằng bình dưỡng khí             
__Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp          
__Ăn trưa trên đảo                             
__Nước suối, khăn lạnh                         
__Bảo hiểm du lịch_

----------


## toptours

Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779
-------------
*NGẮM HOÀNG HÔN TRÊN BIỂN*
-------------Mã chương trình: TV-NT03             Đặc điểm: Tour riêng              Thời gian: 3.5 giờ
16h30  :  Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón khách tại khách sạn đưa xuống Cảng Cầu đá bắt đầu chuyến du ngoạn ngắm hoàng hôn trên biển Nha Trang


16h45  :  Tàu đưa quý khách tới hòn Một hoặc Hòn Miễu câu cá trong khi quý khách ngắm hoàng hôn


Sau khi câu cá, tàu sẽ đưa quý khách đi dọc biển Nha Trang để ngắm thành phố Nha Trang về đêm, trong khi quý khách thưởng thức bữa tối với những món chế biến từ cá câu được và nhấm nháp ly rượu Vang.
19h30  :  Tàu đưa quý khách quay trở lại bờ. Xe đón khách về điểm đón ban đầu.


Kết thúc chương trình!

-----------------
Nhóm khách  Giá (VNĐ/khách)
2-3 khách  1,560,000
4-5 khách  980,000
6-7 khách  780,000
8-9 khách  690,000
Trên 10 khách 630,000
---------------------
Tour bao gồm:                                                              
Xe đời mới đưa đón, tàu gỗ               
Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp          
Ăn tối trên tàu                                
Nước suối, khăn lạnh                        
Bảo hiểm du lịch

----------


## toptours

Book tour ~> Hot line:(+84) 973 093 928
Tel :0583 818 779------------
THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ ĐÀ LẠT
------------Mã chương trình: TPV-NT12 Đặc điểm: Tour riêng Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm

*NGÀY 1: NHA TRANG – ĐÀ LẠT
06:00 Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại khách sạn bắt đầu chuuyến tham quan Đà Lạt bằng cung đường mới Khánh Vĩnh – Đà Lạt.

Trên đường đi, quý khách sẽ được dừng lại để chụp hình cuộc sống sinh hoạt hàng ngày của người địa phương: cánh đồng lúa, nông trường trái cây của người dân tộc tiểu số, ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp kỳ diệu của đỉnh Hòn Bà từ độ cao 1.500 m tính từ mực nước biển,…

10:00 Tới Đà Lạt. Nhận phòng khách sạn.

12:00 Ăn trưa. Nghỉ ngơi

14:00 Tham quan Vườn hoa thành phố, biệt thự Bảo Đại, ngôi nhà kỳ quái

18:00 Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt về đêm 



NGÀY 2: THAM QUAN ĐÀ LẠT

7:00 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.

8:00 Tới trạm cáp treo để đi viếng thăm Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, hồ Tuyền Lâm. Tham quan rừng Phương Nam, cưỡi voi trong rừng thông.

10:00 Trượt máng trong thác Dantala. Chụp hình (tự túc).

12:00 Ăn trưa.

Buổi chiều tự do

18:30 Ăn tối. Nghỉ ngơi



NGÀY 3: THAM QUAN ĐÀ LẠT

7:00 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn

9:00 Tham quan khu du lịch Suối Vàng, cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt 12 km. 

12:00 Quay về Đà Lạt. Ăn trưa.

14:00 Tham quan Thung Lũng tình yêu, XQ sử quán – Ngôi nhà lịch sử của Đà Lạt

18:00 Ăn tối. Nghỉ ngơi

NGÀY 4: ĐÀ LẠT – NHA TRANG

7:00 Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tự do mua sắm

10:00 Trả phòng khách sạn. Quay về Nha Trang. Ăn trưa trên đường về.

15:00 Tới Nha Trang. Kết thúc tour
---------------
Tour bao gồm: Giá tour trọn gói:

Xe đời mới theo chương trình - 4,550,000VND /khách cho nhóm 2 hoặc 3 khách
Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp - 3,250,000VND /khách cho nhóm 4 hoặc 5 khách 
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình - 2,850,000VND /khách cho nhóm 6 hoặc 7 khách
Phòng khách sạn 3 sao (Giá trên đã bao gồm 10% thuế và 5% phí phục vụ)
Phí vào cổng
Nước suối, khăn lạnh
Bảo hiểm du lịch*

----------


## toptours

*Hot line:(+84) 973 093 928**Tel :0583 818 779
HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI – SAPA* _-_ *HẠ LONG*
*Ngà01**: NHA TRANG – HÀ NỘI THỦ ĐÔ NGÀN NĂM TUỔI – SAPA ( Ăn trưa, tối )**8h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên (HDV) đón khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay Cam Ranh đi chuyến bay .......... ra Hà Nội
*11h15:* Xe và HDV đón khách tại sân bay Nội Bài đưa về Hà Nội ăn trưa.
*Chiều*: Tham quan *Đền Ngọc Sơn, Cầu Thê Húc* xe dạo quanh *Hồ Hoàn Kiếm* – ngắm tháp rùa, nơi có *Cụ Rùa* sống hơn trăm tuổi … đến quần thể phía tây thành phố đó là *Đền Quán Thánh*, (_Trấn Vũ Quán có pho tượng Thánh Trấn Vũ bằng đồng đen nặng 3.600kg_) Chùa *Trấn Quốc* ngôi chùa cổ từ năm 541 )
*18h00*: Ăn tối. Qúy khách thưởng thức đặc sản bánh tôm *Hồ Tây*…
Xe đưa Quý khách ra ga Lào Cai, lên tàu đi Sapa
*Ngà 0**2: SAPA TRONG SƯƠNG - LÀO CAI ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
*Sáng:* Tàu đến ga Lào Cai. Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Đoàn lên Sapa. Gửi hành lý tại khách sạn. Tự do dạo chơi tại trung tâm Sapa. 12:00 ăn trưa. Nhận phòng khách sạn. Tự do nghỉ ngơi
*Chiều:* Thăm *núi Hàm Rồng*, *vườn lan*, *vườn đào*, *cổng trời, vườn đà điểu sân mây*… Xem chương trình văn nghệ đặc sắc lúc 15:00
Đặc biệt vào tối thứ 7, tại trung tâm thị trấn Sapa còn có phiên chợ tình với nhiều hoạt động văn hóa đặc sắc

*Ngà 03: SAPA - LÀO CAI – HÀ NỘI ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
*Sáng:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đi thăm *bản Cát Cát* (bản của người dân tộc H’mông). Thăm *thủy điện cũ do người Pháp xây dựng*. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Trả phòng khách sạn
*Chiều:* Xe và hướng dẫn đưa Đoàn về thành phố Lào Cai. Tham quan *chợ Cốc Lếu*, đền Thượng. Quý khách có thể thăm quan *cửa khẩu Hà Khẩu*.
*Tối:* Đoàn lên tàu về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngà 04: HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
*07h00:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn tham quan *Quốc Tử Giám* là trường Quốc học cao cấp đầu tiên của Việt Nam tồn tại đến nay 700 năm, nơi vinh danh các bia tiến sĩ … Qúy khách tiếp tục tham quan: *Lăng Hồ Chủ Tịch, nhà sàn Bác Hồ - Chùa Một Cột* … bảo tàng *Hồ Chí Minh*. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng
Đoàn rời Hà Nội và tiếp tục đi *Hạ Long* trên đường đoàn được ngắm nhìn nhà máy điện *Phả Lại*, ghé thăm quan cơ sở sản xuất bánh đậu xanh *Hải Dương* …chiều đến nơi đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng.
Đêm Quý khách tự do dạo phố biển.… hoặc tham quan *khu du lịch đảo Tuần Châu* xem các show diễn cá heo, chim cánh cụt, hải cẩu.. ( *chi phí vé vào cổng khách tự túc* )
*Quý khách có thể tự do dạo chơi thành phố Hạ Long hoặc thăm Tuần Châu (chi phí tự túc)*

*Ngà 05 Hạ Long – Yên Tử - Hà Nội ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
*Sáng: 07h 00:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đưa đoàn ra bến thuyền lên tàu tham quan: *Vịnh Hạ Long*thắng cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp và vô cùng sống động, được *UNESCO* công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên Thế Giới năm 1994, mới vừa rồi được công nhận là một trong 7 kỳ quan thiên nhiên của thế giới, đoàn tham quan và khám phá sự lộng lẫy nguy nga của động *Thiên Cung*, hang *Dấu Gỗ*, từ trên tàu ngắm nhìn *Hòn Chó Đá, Hòn Đỉnh* *Hương, Hòn Trống Mái* …Quý khách dùng cơm trưa và xe khởi hành về lại *Hà Nội*,
*Chiều:* Ghé thăm *Yên Tử*. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng không gian thoáng mát, thanh tịnh của miền đất Phật. Thăm *Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Yên Tử* - Một trong những thiền viện lớn nhất Đông Nam Á. Về Hà Nội. Nhận phòng khách sạn.
*18:30* Quý khách dùng *bữa tối buffet* tại nhà hàng Sen Tây Hồ - Nằm bên bờ Hô Tây mơ mộng. Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại *phố cổ*. Quý khách có thể tự do đi dạo, mua đặc sản Hà Nội (ô mai, bánh cốm, cốm…). Tự trở về khách sạn
Quý khách có thể lựa chọn 1 trong 2 chương trình kèm sau (chi phí phát sinh thanh toán ngoài)
- Xem rối nước tại nhà hát múa rối trung ương.
- Đi dạo bằng xe điện quanh khu phố cổ

*Ngà 06: HÀ NỘI -** NHA TRANG*
*05h 15:* Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Nội Bài đi chuyến bay .......... về Nha Trang.
*8h55:* Xe đón khách tại sân bay Cam Ranh đưa về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kết thúc dịch vụ!
*GIÁ TOUR**4,860,000 VNĐ/KHÁCH DÀNH CHO ĐOÀN 30 KHÁCH**5,050,000 VNĐ/KHÁCH DÀNH CHO ĐOÀN từ 20-25 KHÁCH**Đã bao gồm :*
* Xe đời mới đưa đón khách ra ga
* Xe đời mới đưa đón khách theo chương trình tại Miền Bắc
* Tàu nằm mềm điều hòa, khoang ốp gỗ: Hà Nội – Sapa – Hà Nội (4 người/khoang)
* Khách sạn 3 sao (2 người/phòng, nếu đoàn lẻ nam hoăc lẻ nữ thì 3 người/phòng )
* Ăn theo chương trình ( 04 bữa sáng + 10 bữa chính: 100.000 VNĐ/khách/bữa, bữa buffet theo thời giá của Sen Tây Hồ ~ 200,000VNĐ/khách/bữa ) 
* Thuyền tham quan trên vịnh Hạ Long (trong 6 giờ)
* Các vé tham quan như trong chương trình 
* Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt nhiệt tình, chu đáo 
* Nước suối dùng trên xe 0.5L/khách 
* Bảo hiểm cho chuyến đi ( mức bồi thường cao nhất 10tr đồng/khách )
_* Các khách sạn 3 sao_
_Khách sạn 3* tại Hà Nội: Flower, Platium, Royal View_
_Khách sạn 3* tại Sapa: Holiday, Bamboo, Royal View_
_Khách sạn 3 sao ở Hạ Long: Minh Hải, Công Đoàn, Hạ Long 1 2_

*Không bao gồm :*
* Vé máy bay
* Chi phí cá nhân 
* Tham quan ngoài chương trình

*Gía vé cho trẻ em:*
* Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi được miễn phí dịch vụ
* Trẻ em từ 5 à 12 tuổi phải mua 50% vé dịch vụ
* Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi phải mua vé như người lớn
*Lưu ý** :*

Thăm quan Lăng Bác trừ thứ 2 & thứ 6 hàng tuầnTối thứ 7 hàng tuần sẽ có chợ tình Sapa
*Hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!*

----------


## toptours

BOOK TOUR ~>
Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928
Tel :0583 818 779

----------


## toptours

*Hot line: [COLOR=#00AFFD !important](+84) 973 093 928[COLOR=#EC008C !important]**[/COLOR]
Tel : [COLOR=#00AFFD !important]0583 818 779[COLOR=#EC008C !important][/COLOR][/COLOR]
-----------------

TOUR TẮM BÙN*[/COLOR]*Mã chương trình: TV-NT08 Đặc điểm: Tour riêng Thời gian: 4 giờ**8h00 :* Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón khách tại khách tại điểm hẹn bắt đầu tham quan Tháp Bà Ponagar
*9h00 :* Tiếp tục tham quan và tắm bùn khoáng tại Khu tắm bùn Tháp Bà, với phương pháp trị liệu “ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” quý khách sẽ có những giây phút thư giãn thật thoải mái
*11h30:* Xe đưa quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu.
Kết thúc chương trình!Tắm bùn

Tắm khoáng
Nhóm khách
2-3 khách
4-5 khách
6-7 khách
8-9 khách
Trên 10 khách

Giá (VNĐ/khách)
1,080,000
760,000
650,000
600,000
560,000



*Tour bao gồm:*



_Xe đời mới đưa đón__Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp__Tắm bùn khoáng__Phí vào cổng__Nước suối, khăn lạnh__Bảo hiểm du lịch_

----------


## toptours

*Hot line:(+84) 973 093 928**Tel : 0583 818 779
-----------------
THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ ĐÀ LẠT
-----------------
Mã chương trình: TPV-NT10 Đặc điểm: Tour riêng Thời gian: 1 ngày**Đà Lạt là một trong những thành phố độc đáo nhất tại Việt Nam. Những thung lũng, những thác nước, những vườn hoa và cái lạnh nơi đây làm cho Đà Lạt trở thành một nơi không thể bỏ qua trong kỳ nghỉ của bạn.*
XQ sử quánĐồi mộng mơThác DatanlaThiền viện Trúc LâmVườn hoa thành phố

Tour bao gồm: Giá tour trọn gói:


_Xe đời mới theo chương trình - 1,310,000VND /khách cho nhóm 2 hoặc 3 khách__Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp - 760,000VND/khách cho nhóm 4 hoặc 5 khách__Ăn trưa tại Đà Lạt - 600,000VND/khách cho nhóm 6 hoặc 7 khách__Phí vào cổng (Giá trên đã bao gồm 10% thuế và 5% phí phục vụ)__Nước suối, khăn lạnh__Bảo hiểm du lịch_

----------


## toptours

Thiên Phú travel xin hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !!!

----------


## toptours

Thiên Phú Travel rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
Thiên Phú Travel , Passion makes differences.

----------


## toptours

*Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928**Tel :0583 818 779
----------
KHÁM PHÁ VỊNH NHA TRANG
*Mã chương trình: TV-NT01 Đặc điểm: Tour riêng Thời gian: 7 giờ8h00 : Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón quý khách tại khách sạn đưa xuống cảng Cầu đá
8h10 : Quý khách lên tàu khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn khám phá vịnh Nha Trang – 1 trong những vịnh biển đẹp nhất thế giới
- Tham quan hồ cá Trí Nguyên:
+ Hồ nhân tạo được xây đựng trên biển với hệ thống kè đá trông giống như hình 1 con thuyền cổ. Hàng trăm loài sinh vật biển quý hiểm được nuôi trong hồ, như một bảo tàng sinh vật biển sinh động.
- Tham quan khu bảo tồn biển Hòn Mun – khu bảo tồn biển đầu tiên tại Việt Nam để bơi lặn ngắm san hô và các loài sinh vật biển.
- Tàu đưa quý khách tới hòn Một: Quý khách tự do tham gia các môn thể thao nước như: dù lượn, ca nô, thuyền chuối,...(chi phí tự túc)
11h30 : Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trên đảo – nơi quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Nha Trang
13h30 : Quý khách thư giãn, nghỉ ngơi hoặc tắm biển
15h00 : Tàu đưa quý khách quay về cảng. Xe đưa khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu.
Kết thúc chương trình!
Hồ cá Trí Nguyên

Nhóm khách
2-3 khách
4-5 khách
6-7 khách
8-9 khách
Trên 10 khách

Giá (VNĐ/khách)
1,580,000
960,000
750,000
650,000
590,000


_Tour bao gồm: 
_


_- Xe đời mới đưa đón, ca nô tham quan đảo__- Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình 
__- Ăn trưa trên đảo 
__- Kính lặn, ống thở, chân nhái 
__- Phí vào cổng, nước suối, khăn lạnh_

----------


## toptours

*Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928**
Tel :0583 818 779
---------------
THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ ĐÀ LẠT
-----------------
Mã chương trình: TPV-NT10 Đặc điểm: Tour riêng Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm**NGÀY 1: NHA TRANG – ĐÀ LẠT*
06:00 Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại khách sạn bắt đầu chuyến tham quan Đà Lạt bằng cung đường mới Khánh Vĩnh – Đà Lạt.
Trên đường đi, quý khách sẽ được dừng lại để chụp hình cuộc sống sinh hoạt hàng ngày của người địa phương: cánh đồng lúa, nông trường trái cây của người dân tộc tiểu số, ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp kỳ diệu của đỉnh Hòn Bà từ độ cao
1.500 m tính từ mực nước biển,…
10:00 Đến Đà Lạt, tham quan vườn hoa thành phố.
11:00 Nhận phòng khách sạn.
12:00 Ăn trưa. Nghỉ ngơi
14:00 Tham quan dinh Bảo Đại, nhà điên, thung lũng tình yêu, XQ xử quán 
18:00 Ăn tối. Tự do tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt về đêm
***NGÀY 2: ĐÀ LẠT – NHA TRANG*

7:00 Ăn sáng.
9:00 Tới trạm cáp treo để đi viếng thăm Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, hồ Tuyền Lâm. Tham quan rừng Phương Nam, cưỡi voi trong rừng thông.
Trượt máng trong thác Dantala. Chụp hình (tự túc)
12:00 Trả phòng khách sạn
13:00 Ăn trưa. Trở về Nha Trang. Kế thúc tour!
Tour bao gồm: Giá tour trọn gói:


_Xe đời mới theo chương trình - 2,570,000VND /khách cho nhóm 2 hoặc 3 khách__Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp - 1,760,000VND /khách cho nhóm 4 hoặc 5 khách__Các bữa ăn theo chương trình - 1,510,000VND /khách cho nhóm 6 hoặc 7 khách__Phòng khách sạn 3 sao (Giá trên đã bao gồm 10% thuế và 5% phí phục vụ)__Phí vào cổng__Nước suối, khăn lạnh__Bảo hiểm du lịch_

----------


## toptours

Thiên Phú Travel , Passion makes differences.
Book tour xin vui lòng liên hệt hot line (+84) 973 093 928 
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!!!!

----------


## toptours

Hot line:(+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779
------------------
CHINH PHỤC BA HỒ VÀ ĐẢO KHỈ

Mã chương trình: TV-NT05 Đặc điểm: Tour riêng Thời gian: 7 giờ

8h00 : Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón quý khách tại khách sạn bắt đầu chuyến chinh phục Ba Hồ và Đảo Khỉ.

8h30 : Tới Cảng đá chồng. Quý khách lên tàu đi Đảo khỉ, tại đây quý khách có thể tận mắt chứng kiến hàng ngàn con khỉ tự nhiên, tự tay cho chúng ăn, xem xiếc thú, chơi đua xe, lặn ngắm san hô, chơi các trò chơi nước (chi phí tự túc), tắm biển,...

11h00 : Quay về cảng. Xe đưa quý khách đi ăn trưa.

13h00 : Tiếp tục cuộc hành trình chinh phục Ba Hồ với độ cao gần 600 mét - nơi có ba lần suối mở lòng ra ngay trên lưng núi, tạo liên tiếp ba cái hồ với cảnh quan thiên nhiên kỳ thú, mỗi hồ mỗi khác khiến từ xưa con suối đã được du khách gần xa biết đến cùng với những huyền thoại ly kỳ, hấp dẫn gắn với nó.

16h00 : Quay về lại Nha Trang. Trả khách về điểm đón ban đầu

Kết thúc chương trình!

Nhóm khách Giá (VNĐ/khách)
2-3 khách 1,060,000
4-5 khách 700,000
6-7 khách 600,000
8-9 khách 540,000
Trên 10 khách 500,000
-------------
Tour bao gồm: 

Xe đưa đón, tàu tham quan đảo khỉ 
Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp 
Ăn trưa 
Phí vào cổng 
Nước suối, khăn lạnh

----------


## toptours

*Công ty TNHH DV DL Thiên Phú Nha Trang (Thien Phu Travel)* xin gởi đến quý khách hàng lời chào trân trọng!
*Thien Phu Travel* là công ty về Dịch vụ và Thương Mại trên thị trường du lịch Việt Nam với đội ngũ cán bộ, nhân viên có nhiều kinh nghiệm, hoạt động lâu năm trên lĩnh vực du lịch với khả năng khai thác thị trường rất tốt và lượng khách hàng năm lớn.

Công ty đang khai thác các chương trình truyền thống đồng thời tạo ra các sản phẩm mới có chất lượng tốt, độc đáo cho du khách trong và ngoài nước. *Thien Phu Travel* hoạt động trên địa bàn Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa cùng các tỉnh lân cận. Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn có khả năng kết nối các dịch vụ trên toàn quốc, các nước Đông Nam Á,...nhằm tạo ra sự phong phú đa dạng, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của du khách.

Chúng tôi đang khai thác các dịch vụ như sau:

Xuất vé máy bay trực tiếp của các hãng hàng không có văn phòng đại diện tại Việt NamCho thuê xe chất lượng cao từ 4-45 chỗChương trình du lịch trọn gói trong và ngoài nướcĐặt phòng khách sạn, nhà hàng trong và ngoài nướcCung cấp hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tìnhLàm visa, hộ chiếu, giấy thông hành
Với tiêu chí: _"Đam mê tạo khác biệt"_, chúng tôi luôn tạo ra sự vượt trội về chất lượng dịch vụ.

Rất mong nhận được sự quan tâm của quý khách!

Trân trọng cảm ơn!

----------


## toptours

Thiên Phú travel - passion makes differences

----------


## toptours

Quí khách vui lòng liên hệ Hot line  0973 093 0973 để được tư vấn tận tình !!!

----------


## toptours

Hãy đến với chúng tôi Thiên Phú Travel, chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ tham quan với các tour du lịch trọn gói, chương trình hấp dẫn , giá cả hợp lý, hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình và thân thiện.
Hot line (+84) 973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Hãy đến với chúng tôi Thiên Phú Travel, chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ tham quan với các tour du lịch trọn gói, chương trình hấp dẫn , giá cả hợp lý, hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình và thân thiện.
Hot line [COLOR=#00AFFD !important](+84) 973 093 928[/COLOR]

----------


## toptours

Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ 
Thiên Phú Travel , 131/68/42C đường 2/4 Nha Trang
web site : www.toptours.vn
Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779

----------


## toptours

*Hot line:* *(+84) 973 093 928**
**Tel :**0583 818 779**
*
---------
*KHÁM PHÁ NHA TRANG**Mã chương trình: TV-NT4N3D2 Đặc điểm: Tour riêng Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm*



_*** Vui lòng liên hệ công ty để nhận được giá tốt nhất ***__Hotline: 0973093928_*Giá tour bao gồm:*
- Xe máy lạnh đời mới, vận chuyển theo chương trình tại Nha Trang
- Khách sạn 3 sao (02 khách/ phòng)
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình
- Vé tắm bùn khoáng
- Nước uống, khăn lạnh
- Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm
- Bảo hiểm du lịch: 10,000,000đ/vụ
*Giá tour không bao gồm:*
- Các chi phí cá nhân khác...
*Quy định vé trẻ em:*
_- Dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí. Hai vé người lớn chỉ được kèm theo một trẻ em, từ em thứ 2 thì phải mua 50% vé 
- Từ 6 – 10 tuổi tính 75% chi phí người lớn, ngủ chung với bố mẹ
- Từ 11 tuổi trở lên chi phí như người lớn_

----------


## toptours

Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779
Provide tourguide service, flight ticket booking , car/ motor rental , hotel booking...

----------


## toptours

*KHÁM PHÁ VỊNH NHA TRANG
*Mã chương trình: TV-NT01         Đặc điểm: Tour riêng              Thời gian: 7 giờ8h00  :   Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón quý khách tại khách sạn đưa xuống cảng Cầu đá
8h10  :   Quý khách lên tàu khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn khám phá vịnh Nha Trang – 1 trong những vịnh biển đẹp nhất thế giới
        - Tham quan hồ cá Trí Nguyên:
           + Hồ nhân tạo được xây đựng trên biển với hệ thống kè đá trông giống như hình 1 con thuyền cổ. Hàng trăm loài  sinh vật biển quý hiểm được nuôi trong hồ, như một bảo tàng sinh vật biển sinh động.
        - Tham quan khu bảo tồn biển Hòn Mun – khu bảo tồn biển đầu tiên tại Việt Nam để bơi lặn ngắm san hô và các loài sinh vật biển.
        - Tàu đưa quý khách tới hòn Một: Quý khách tự do tham gia các môn thể thao nước như: dù lượn, ca nô, thuyền chuối,...(chi phí tự túc)
11h30 :  Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trên đảo – nơi quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Nha Trang
13h30 :  Quý khách thư giãn, nghỉ ngơi hoặc tắm biển
15h00 :  Tàu đưa quý khách quay về cảng. Xe đưa khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu.
Kết thúc chương trình!
Hồ cá Trí Nguyên

Nhóm khách
2-3 khách
4-5 khách
6-7 khách
8-9 khách
Trên 10 khách

Giá (VNĐ/khách)
1,580,000
960,000
750,000
650,000
590,000


_ Tour bao gồm: 
_

_- Xe đời mới đưa đón, ca nô tham quan đảo            _ _- Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình       
__- Ăn trưa trên đảo      
__- Kính lặn, ống thở, chân nhái            
__- Phí vào cổng, nước suối, khăn lạnh_

----------


## toptours

Xin vui lòng liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928 để có giá tốt nhất!

----------


## toptours

Thiên Phú Travel, chuyên tour du lịch Đà Lạt, Nha Trang, bán vé máy bay. Vui lòng liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928 để biết thêm chi tiết !!

----------


## toptours

THÁNG VÀNG - NGẬP TRÀN QUÀ TẶNG
Từ 25/2/2015 đến 25/3/2015
Nhân dịp kỷ niệm 4 năm ngày thành lập Công ty TNHH DV DL Thiên Phú Nha Trang
Quý Khách hàng đặt vé máy bay Nội địa & Quốc tế sẽ được quay thưởng may mắn. (Kết quả sẽ công bố vào 26/3/2015)
GIẢI ĐẶC BIỆT: 01 Cặp vé máy bay khứ hồi nội địa
01 Giải NHẤT: Mỗi giải 02 Ba lô Du lịch + 02 Áo thun cao cấp + 02 Mũ
02 Giải NHÌ: Mỗi giải 02 Áo thun cao cấp + 02 Mũ
03 Giải BA: Mỗi giải 01 Áo thun cao cấp + 01 Mũ
10 Giải KHUYẾN KHÍCH: Mỗi giải 01 Áo thun cao cấp
Liên hệ book vé: Hotline: 0973 093 928/ 0583 818 779
Yahoo: thienphu.nhatrang
phamkimtuyendlk28
Skype: phamkimtuyen86
Web: www.toptours.vn

----------


## toptours

Chào đón hành khách thứ 10 triệu, Vietjet bán vé 0 đồng nguyên một tháng, hàng trăm nghìn cơ hội bay khắp Việt Nam và đến Singapore, Thái Lan, Hàn Quốc, Đài Loan, Campuchia với giá 0 đồng siêu khuyến mãi chờ đón bạn vào giờ vàng 12h -14h mỗi ngày từ 12/1đến 12/2/2015. Mua vé tại website www.vietjetair.com.
Hoặc book vé với Thiên Phú travel, nhanh chóng, tiện lợi.
Hot line :0973 093 928
Web: www.toptours.vn

----------


## toptours

Nhanh tay đặt vé để được tham gia quay thưởng may mắn nhận giải thưởng hấp dẫn!!!
Liên hệ book vé: Hotline:0973 093 928/ 0583 818 779
Yahoo: thienphu.nhatrang
phamkimtuyendlk28
Skype: phamkimtuyen86
Web: www.toptours.vn

----------


## toptours

Nhanh tay đặt vé máy bay để được hưởng khuyến mãi, giá vé chỉ từ 0 đồng!
Book vé với Thiên Phú travel, nhanh chóng, tiện lợi.
Hot line : 0973 093 928
Web: www.toptours.vn

----------


## toptours

*RAFTING TOUR* Tour Code: TPE-NT09          Feature: Private          Duration: Anytime for 7 hours   
*9.00 AM:* Pick up at your hotel, then we go to the start point for rafting (45 km from Nha Trang) where resided by most Minority People (The Ragley).
*10.00 AM:* Start Rafting downstream to the orchards.
The river is purely clean since the residents use water from the river for everyday uses. It is time to enjoy swimming in fresh water with fascinating scenery of mountains, hills, trees and birds… At the orchards, tropical fruit such as: pomelo, banana, orange, rambutan, jack fruit, mango… will be freshly served.
*11.00 AM:* Continue rafting down stream to the lunch point
We spend 1.5 to 2 hours for lunch with other activities: “Floating Bar” and “Catch Balls for Rewards”. It is time to enjoy mixed spirit (Vodka + coke). The balls marked with names of gifts are thrown upstream then drifted toward the Floating Bar. The gifts are given right after the end of the activity. (The “Catch Balls for Rewards” is only applicable for group of 6 people on up).
*13.20 PM:* Resume rafting down stream to The End point
*14.20 PM:* Pick up at The End point and return to Nha Trang
*15.00 PM:* Drop off guests at hotel in Nha Trang.
*Price:*
*Group of guest*
*2-3pax*
*4-5pax*
*6-7pax*
*8-9pax*
*10pax up*

*Price (USD/pax)*
*70*
*55*
*45*
*40*
*35*



*Including:*
_- Car for Transfering_
_- Equipments_
_- English Speaking guide_
_- BBQ lunch: shrimp, beef, chicken, pork, local specialty, vegetables_
_- Drinks: 2 beers + coke, pure water._
_- Rewards, mixed spirit a Floating Bar._
_- First Aid kit, Insurance_

----------


## toptours

Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ 
Thiên Phú Travel , 131/68/42C đường 2/4 Nha Trang
web site : www.toptours.vn
Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779

----------


## toptours

Nhanh tay book vé máy bay, tour du lịch nào !!!!
web site : www.toptours.vn
Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779

----------


## toptours

Những ngày nghỉ tết bạn có muốn xa thành phố tấp nập ồn ào, tìm nơi yên tĩnh, thả bộ thong dong trên những con đường đầy hoa đang thi nhau khoe sắc, đón cái nắng se lạnh sương mù mờ ảo vào sáng sớm cùng người yêu và gia đình? Hãy đến với Đà Lạt nơi bạn được hoà mình vào thiên nhiên núi rừng với khí hậu trong lành, mát mẻ, với những cảnh đẹp của đất trời không đâu sánh bằng.
Book tour ~> Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779

----------


## toptours

Đến với Nha Trang - thành phố ven biển, nổi tiếng với bãi biển đẹp nhất nhì Việt Nam, nhờ vậy mà du lịch Nha Trang ngày càng phát triển. Du khách đến với Nha Trang không chỉ ngâm mình trong dòng biển đẹp tuyệt vời ấy mà còn được tham quan các vịnh đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang, các công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của dân tộc Chăm, thoả sức khám phá trò chơi mạo hiểm, thủy cung duy nhất tại Việt Nam cảm giác như bạn đang sống trong lòng đại dương...
Hãy khám phá Nha Trang theo cách riêng của bạn, nơi hội tụ những điều tinh tuý nhất của vùng biển đẹp nhất Việt Nam.
Book tour ~> Hot line: (+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779

----------


## toptours

Đà Lạt, điểm đến không thể bỏ qua dịp tết Ất Mùi này!
Hot line:  (+84) 973 093 928
Tel :  0583 818 779

----------


## toptours

Chúc mừng năm mới!!!

----------


## toptours

Nhanh tay book vé máy bay trong thời gian khuyến mãi để nhận giải thưởng vô cùng hấp dẫn! Hot line: 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Công ty đang có chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn với nhiều quà tặng bất ngờ cho khách hàng khi book tour hoặc vé máy bay. Nhanh chóng liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928 nào!!!

----------


## toptours

Bờ biển Nha Trang với bãi cát trắng trải dài, uốn cong tạo nên một dáng vóc thành phố ôm lấy biển xanh. Không chỉ đẹp về mặt cảnh sắc tự nhiên, biển Nha Trang còn hấp dẫn du khách bởi khí hậu nơi đây ấm áp quanh năm, tràn ngập ánh nắng. Vịnh Nha Trang có nhiều đảo che chắn phía ngoài nên nước lặng, sóng êm; bờ biển thành phố là bãi tắm - điểm du lịch biển lý tưởng đối với du khách.
----------
Hot line:(+84) 973 093 928
Tel : 0583 818 779
Website: http://www.toptours.vn/

----------


## toptours

Từ 25/2/2015 đến 25/3/2015
Nhân dịp kỷ niệm 4 năm ngày thành lập Công ty TNHH DV DL Thiên Phú Nha Trang
Quý Khách hàng đặt vé máy bay Nội địa & Quốc tế sẽ được quay thưởng may mắn. (Kết quả sẽ công bố vào 26/3/2015)
GIẢI ĐẶC BIỆT: 01 Cặp vé máy bay khứ hồi nội địa
01 Giải NHẤT: Mỗi giải 02 Ba lô Du lịch + 02 Áo thun cao cấp + 02 Mũ
02 Giải NHÌ: Mỗi giải 02 Áo thun cao cấp + 02 Mũ
03 Giải BA: Mỗi giải 01 Áo thun cao cấp + 01 Mũ
10 Giải KHUYẾN KHÍCH: Mỗi giải 01 Áo thun cao cấp
Liên hệ book vé: Hotline: 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Thiên phú Travel - chuyên tua di lịch, bán vé máy bay. Book vé, book tour liên hệ 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Đến Nha Trang, những du khách thích khám phá nay còn có thêm cơ hội trải nghiệm một cảm giác hoàn toàn mới với loại hình tour lặn biển: Ngoạn du vào thế giới lung linh sắc màu trong lòng đại dương... Hot line: 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Cách TP Cam Ranh - Khánh Hoà một tiếng đi tàu, đảo Bình Ba với những bãi biển đẹp hoang sơ, trong lành đang là điểm đến mới, hấp dẫn nhiều du khách.
Bình Ba có ba bãi biển chính: bãi Nhà Cũ với thảm san hô thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp; bãi Nồm yên bình thích hợp để tắm và thường được các nhà tour chọn làm nơi cắm trại buổi tối; bãi Chướng có những căn chòi thích hợp với các nhóm cắm trại, vừa tắm biển, vừa sinh hoạt tập thể. Tất cả những bãi tắm ở đây đều đẹp, nước trong xanh mát lành, nhìn thấy đáy...
Book tour -> 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Vui lòng liên hệ Hot line: 0973 093 928 để được tư vấn ^^

----------


## toptours

Cách TP Cam Ranh - Khánh Hoà một tiếng đi tàu, đảo Bình Ba với những bãi biển đẹp hoang sơ, trong lành đang là điểm đến mới, hấp dẫn nhiều du khách.
Bình Ba có ba bãi biển chính: bãi Nhà Cũ với thảm san hô thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp; bãi Nồm yên bình thích hợp để tắm và thường được các nhà tour chọn làm nơi cắm trại buổi tối; bãi Chướng có những căn chòi thích hợp với các nhóm cắm trại, vừa tắm biển, vừa sinh hoạt tập thể. Tất cả những bãi tắm ở đây đều đẹp, nước trong xanh mát lành, nhìn thấy đáy.
--------------------
Book tour Nha Trang liên hệ hot line: 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Đà Lạt bâng khuâng mùa phượng tím
Du khách đến Đà Lạt mỗi độ cuối tháng ba đầu tháng tư lại ngỡ ngàng bởi sắc hoa phượng tím biếc. Màu tím ấy như báo mùa xuân sắp qua và mùa hè sắp đến.
-----
Book tour Đà Lạt liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Leo núi Bidoup, bạn không chỉ được dạo bước giữa rừng thông nguyên sinh bạt ngàn với đủ hoa thơm cỏ lạ mà còn được ngủ giữa tiếng thông reo.
---
Cách Đà Lạt khoảng 50 km, núi Bidoup thuộc Vườn Quốc gia Bidoup – Núi Bà (huyện Lạc Dương, tỉnh Lâm Đồng) được mệnh danh là nóc nhà của tỉnh Lâm Đồng với độ cao 2.287m.
----------
Book tour Đà Lạt ~> Hot line: 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Nhân ngày 8/3 chúc chị em phụ nữ có một ngày thật hạnh phúc và vui vẻ ^^

----------


## toptours

Book vé, book tour để nhận khuyến mãi hấp dẫn. Hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Đảo Bình Ba – nằm cách thành phố Cam Ranh khoảng 2 giờ đi tàu, là hòn đảo chắn gió, giữ gìn sự bình yên cho vịnh Cam Ranh. Nhưng không chỉ vậy, chỉ một lần bạn vô tình đặt chân lên hòn đảo này sẽ ngay lập tức bị thu hút bởi vẻ đẹp hoang sơ đến không muốn rời đi. Thu hút du khách không chỉ có vẻ đẹp của các bãi biển trên hòn đảo, mà còn là vẻ đẹp của sự thân thiện, hiền hòa của người dân nơi đây, các món ăn đắc sắc, đặc biệt là tôm hùm. Tôm hùm được người dân ở đây nuôi nhiều và cực ngon được chế biến thành nhiều món ăn phong phú và món rượu được pha với tiết của tôm hùm xanh thì thật là một hương vị khó quên khi một lần được thưởng thức. Vì vậy mà hòn đảo này còn có một cái tên rất đặc trưng là “đảo tôm hùm”. 
Book tour Nha Trang ~> ~> Hot line: 0973093928

----------


## toptours

Đà Lạt bâng khuâng mùa phượng tím
Du khách đến Đà Lạt mỗi độ cuối tháng ba đầu tháng tư lại ngỡ ngàng bởi sắc hoa phượng tím biếc. Màu tím ấy như báo mùa xuân sắp qua và mùa hè sắp đến
----
Hot line: 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Hòn Mun là một trong những hòn đảo thơ mộng nhất trong hệ thống đảo của Nha Trang. Hòn Mun cách cảng Cầu Đá 10 km (khoảng 45 phút đi tàu).

Không chỉ hấp dẫn bởi cát trắng, biển xanh, những tổ yến hoang sơ trên cheo leo vách đá… nơi đây còn nổi tiếng là một trong những “thủy cung” “giàu và đẹp” nhất của biển Đông Nam Á! Dịch vụ biển tại Hòn Mun khá phong phú bao gồm: bar nổi trên biển, lặn biển khám phá san hô, thuyền đáy kính... Du lịch lặn biển ngắm san hô là một trong những hoạt động thu hút khách du lịch nhất ở đảo Hòn Mun
Book tour Nha Trang liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Được du khách ưu ái gọi là 'pizza Đà Lạt', bánh tráng nướng trứng là món ăn vặt nổi tiếng của người dân 'Thành phố hoa' mà ai đặt chân đến đây đều phải thưởng thức cho bằng được.
Book tour Đà Lạt -> Hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Nha Trang, thành phố biển hàng năm đón hàng triệu lượt khách đến tham quan, nghỉ dưỡng. Bên cạnh những bãi biển đẹp, những di tích, danh thắng trong thành phố, Nha Trang còn được mệnh danh là “thiên đường hải sản” với vô số những món hải sản tươi, ngon làm say lòng nhiều thực khách. 
Book tour Nha Trang hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Chỉ còn 9 ngày nữa là hết thời gian khuyến mãi. Nhanh tay book vé, book tour nào ^^ Hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Tọa lạc trên đảo Hòn Tre xanh mướt bóng cây và ngập tràn không khí trong lành với diện tích gần 200.000 m2, công viên giải trí Vinpearl bao gồm nhiều công trình hiện đại và đặc sắc với quy mô lớn .
Book tour liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Ma Rừng Lữ Quán là điểm đến mới và lạ, tuy vị trí hơi xa và hẻo lánh nhưng bù lại quán có địa thế tuyệt đẹp được bao bọc bởi núi và suối. Với những hạng mục nhân tạo, quán trau chuốt và hướng về thiên nhiên nên cảm giác ngỡ ngàng như lạc vào cảnh tiên dễ xảy ra với lữ khách.
Book tour Đà Lạt liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Nha Trang là một thành phố biển năng động, tràn đầy sức sống với những con đường mới mở, những cây cầu mới xây, những khu nghỉ dưỡng ven biển, những công trình mới đang đổi thay từng ngày và đặc biệt là con người nơi đây thật hiền hòa và thân thiện. Thật không nói quá khi có du khách đã chia sẻ “Nha Trang là nơi chưa đi thì mong chờ, đến rồi thì lưu luyến và khi vừa rời khỏi đã muốn quay lại".
Book tour -> liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

X-Q sử quán thật sự là một địa điểm tham quan hấp dẫn cho du khách nhờ lối kiến trúc du lịch độc đáo, mang đậm dấu ấn Huế cổ kính và nghệ thuật trưng bày ấn tượng, ngoài giới thiệu tranh thêu, các biểu diễn tranh thêu, các đêm ngâm thơ, trưng bày tranh tượng nghệ thuật sắp đặt, khu ẩm thực,...
Book tour Đà Lạt liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

KHÁM PHÁ VỊNH NHA TRANG
Mã chương trình: TV-NT01 Đặc điểm: Tour riêng Thời gian: 7 giờ
8h00 : Xe và Hướng Dẫn Viên đón quý khách tại khách sạn đưa xuống cảng Cầu đá
8h10 : Quý khách lên tàu khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn khám phá vịnh Nha Trang – 1 trong những vịnh biển đẹp nhất thế giới
- Tham quan hồ cá Trí Nguyên:
+ Hồ nhân tạo được xây đựng trên biển với hệ thống kè đá trông giống như hình 1 con thuyền cổ. Hàng trăm loài sinh vật biển quý hiểm được nuôi trong hồ, như một bảo tàng sinh vật biển sinh động.
- Tham quan khu bảo tồn biển Hòn Mun – khu bảo tồn biển đầu tiên tại Việt Nam để bơi lặn ngắm san hô và các loài sinh vật biển.
- Tàu đưa quý khách tới hòn Một: Quý khách tự do tham gia các môn thể thao nước như: dù lượn, ca nô, thuyền chuối,...(chi phí tự túc)
11h30 : Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trên đảo – nơi quý khách có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Nha Trang
13h30 : Quý khách thư giãn, nghỉ ngơi hoặc tắm biển
15h00 : Tàu đưa quý khách quay về cảng. Xe đưa khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu.
Kết thúc chương trình!
-----
Book tour liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Hôm nay là ngày cuối khuyến mãi, mọi người nhanh tay book tour, book vé máy bay để nhận phần thưởng hấp dẫn nào ^^
Book tour, book vé liên hệ Hot line 0973 093 928!

----------


## toptours

X-Q sử quán thật sự là một địa điểm tham quan hấp dẫn cho du khách nhờ lối kiến trúc du lịch độc đáo, mang đậm dấu ấn Huế cổ kính và nghệ thuật trưng bày ấn tượng, ngoài giới thiệu tranh thêu, các biểu diễn tranh thêu, các đêm ngâm thơ, trưng bày tranh tượng nghệ thuật sắp đặt, khu ẩm thực,...
Book tour Đà Lạt liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Nha Trang là một thành phố biển năng động, tràn đầy sức sống với những con đường mới mở, những cây cầu mới xây, những khu nghỉ dưỡng ven biển, những công trình mới đang đổi thay từng ngày và đặc biệt là con người nơi đây thật hiền hòa và thân thiện. Thật không nói quá khi có du khách đã chia sẻ “Nha Trang là nơi chưa đi thì mong chờ, đến rồi thì lưu luyến và khi vừa rời khỏi đã muốn quay lại".
Book tour -> liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

Chợ Đầm, chợ trung tâm của thành phố biển Nha Trang, là một công trình kiến trúc đẹp, độc đáo. Đây là chợ lớn nhất và cũng là biểu tượng thương mại của thành phố biển này. Đây là trung tâm thương mại mua sắm và cũng là điểm tham quan du lịch. Chợ có tên chợ Đầm là vì chợ nằm trên một cái đầm cũ rộng đến 7 mẫu tây, ăn thông ra cửa sông Nha Trang dưới chân cầu Hà Ra nay đã bị lấp. Chợ hiện nay bán rất nhiều sản phẩm gia dụng lẫn những mặt hàng lưu niệm, hải sản... rất phong phú. Ngay tại cửa ra vào, bãi đậu xe là tới khu vực chợ, tại các cánh cung bọc 2 bên chợ là bán hải sản, khô, nem nướng và các mặt hàng lưu niệm. Trung tâm chợ bán các mặt hàng thiết yếu.
Book tour Nha Trang liên hệ hot line 0973 093 928

----------


## toptours

*KHÁM PHÁ NHA TRANG**Mã chương trình: TV-NT4N3D2        Đặc điểm: Tour riêng         Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm*

*NGÀY 1: NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND (T)*

*Buổi trưa*
Xe và HDV công ty Thiên Phú Đón khách tại sân bay Cam Ranh đưa về thành phố Nha Trang ăn trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi.

*14h00*
Xe và HDV đón Quý khách đi cáp treo vượt Biển dài nhất thế giới tiếp tục hành trình khám phá khu giải trí *Vinpearl** Land** - Hòn Ngọc Viễn Đông* (chi phí tự túc) . Qúy khách sẽ được tham gia các trò vui chơi giải trí, từ cảm giác mạnh, phim 3D - 4D  đến tham quan thủy cung với muôn loài sinh vật biển, công viên nước hoành tráng ….

*18h00*
Quý khách tự túc dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng khu vui chơi giải trí Vinpearl và  thưởng thức nhạc nước Laser muôn màu kỳ ảo.

*20h30*
Xe đón quý khách về lại thành phố, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn


*NGÀY 2: KHÁM PHÁ YANG BAY “ QUẢ TÁO TRỜI” (S,T,C)*

*7h00*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn

*8h00*
Xe và HDV đón Quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan khu du lịch *Thác Yangbay.*
Tại đây quý khách có thể tham quan vườn Lan bằng xe điện, xem biểu diễn đàn đá và nhạc cụ dân tộc, tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn như đua heo, câu cá sấu

*11h30*
Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Yangbay và nghỉ ngơi thư giãn

*13h00*
Quý khách tự do tắm thác, tham quan và khấn nguyện tại Mộc Thần, tham quan và tìm hiểu Gấu hoang dã, xem chọi gà dân gian và ngắm nhìn cuộc sống của Thiên Nga từ trên cao

*16h00*
Xe và HDV đón khách đi dùng bữa tối với đặc sản *Nem Ninh Hòa**.* Tự do tham quan thành phố Biển về đêm





*NGÀY 3: KHÁM PHÁ THÀNH PHỐ NHA TRANG – TẮM BÙN (S,T,C)*

*7h00*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn

*09h00*
Xe và HDV đưa quý khách khởi hành tham quan:
+ *Chùa Long Sơn*, ngôi chùa lớn nhất tại Nha Trang, chiêm ngưỡng tượng Kim Thân Phật Tổ cao 21m uy nghi và lộng lẫy.
+ *Tháp Bà Ponagar:* Một trong những di tích lịch sử và văn hoá với lối kiến trúc độc đáo của dân tộc Chăm. Là nơi gắn liền với truyền thuyết về Thánh Mẫu Thiên Y A Na (người Chăm gọi là Po Inư Naga) - bà Mẹ xứ sở đã có công dạy dân trồng lúa, dệt vải.Tháp bà nổi tiếng linh thiêng quý khách có thể cầu nguyện cho sức khỏe, bình an và hạnh phúc.

*11h30*
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng ven biển. Nghỉ ngơi

*14h00*
Xe và HDV đưa quý khách tham *quan khu di tích Hòn Chồng.*
Sau đó đưa quý khách đi thư giãn và phục hồi sức khỏe với liệu pháp tắm bùn khoáng thiên nhiên tại*Trung Tâm Suối Khoáng Nóng Tháp Bà*

*18h00*
Dùng bữa tối và dạo chơi phố biển về đêm, quý khách sẽ có 1 đêm lưu giữ những khoảnh khắc khó quên bên bạn bè tại thành phố biển Nha Trang hiền hòa mến khách.



*NGÀY 4 : TẠM BIỆT NHA TRANG (S,T)*

*7h00*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó quý khách tự do khám phố thành phố

*11h30*
Quý khách dùng bữa trưa và làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đón khách đi tham quan mua sắm tại trung tâm Thương mại Chợ Đầm. Tiễn khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách!


*Giá Tour:*



_*** Vui lòng liên hệ công ty để nhận được giá tốt nhất ***__Hotline: 0973093928_*Giá tour bao gồm:*
-          Xe máy lạnh đời mới, vận chuyển theo chương trình tại Nha Trang
-          Khách sạn 3 sao (02 khách/ phòng)
-          Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
-          Vé tham quan theo chương trình
-          Vé tắm bùn khoáng
-          Nước uống, khăn lạnh
-          Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch: 10,000,000đ/vụ
*Giá tour không bao gồm:*
-          Các chi phí cá nhân khác...
*Quy định vé trẻ em:*
_         -   Dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí. Hai vé người lớn chỉ được kèm theo một trẻ em, từ em thứ 2 thì phải mua  50% vé 
         -   Từ 6 – 10 tuổi tính 75% chi phí người lớn, ngủ chung với bố mẹ
         -   Từ 11 tuổi trở lên chi phí như người lớn_

----------


## toptours

Hot line 0973 093 928 liên hệ để có giá tốt nhất dịp lễ này ^^

----------


## fptlamdong

Không có tour cưỡi voi đà lạt nhỉ

----------


## fptlamdong

hoa dã quỳ đẹp

----------

